# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Charged for work I wasn't aware of?

## league_of_ordinary_men

Hi guy's, looking for a bit of advise. So I requested a quote from a company that prints on packaging tape(not going to name the company) and they quoted me, there prices looks good and they were helpful. I told them we will get back to them because we are still busy with something else and as soon as we are ready we will get back to them and order. I asked if they might have a sample of there work so that we can see the quality,so they told me they will have a look around there floor to see if they have something laying around. So they email me and ask if I have a bigger logo of the one I sent them to get a quote and I sent them a bigger logo. This morning I receive an email with a proof of how the tape will look and at the bottom I read, we have to order the tape within 60 days or we need to pay for the artwork. We were never informed that they will be making proofs for us or that it will cost us anything. We like there help so far, but this just seems ridiculous of them. We even did the artwork our self's and now they want to charge us for the proofs. I tried to find something under the consumers protection act just in case things turn out funny, but couldn't find anything. Any advise? I really don't want things to turn sore over this.

----------


## IanF

I can understand why they do this, but they should of informed you before they started with any chargeable work. 
If you are going to use them then I would pay and insist that they sign over all copyrights to you.

----------

Dave A (14-Jun-14)

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

I don't understand it too, I mean just be open and clear with your customer and it will save you loads of headaches. We sorted it out with them, we told them we weren't aware that they will be making proofs and that there would be fee's involved. They said it okay we don't have to pay, so +1 to them. Anyone know of a good place to get tape printed? just want a back up.

----------


## Justloadit

Look they are taking a chance. Chances are that they are not busy, and are trying real hard to get orders, and use this tactic to make it happen..

----------


## IanF

Good news at least they didn't insist on payment.
http://www.bsk-print.co.za/index.php/products
I haven't used them.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Look they are taking a chance. Chances are that they are not busy, and are trying real hard to get orders, and use this tactic to make it happen..


Not sure about that, but they said it's due to customers going back and forth with proofs then not ordering.



> Good news at least they didn't insist on payment.
> http://www.bsk-print.co.za/index.php/products
> I haven't used them.


Yeah I'm happy for that, I hate it when things get ugly. I will check them out thanks IanF.

----------

